# help identifying African cichlid that died



## markseders (Jul 14, 2019)

Hi all,
I got handed down some cichlids a month ago, seems as though there is a variety of them. I am struggling to identify one that unfortunately passed last night. I would really like to know exactly which one it is so I can replace it with the same species. If you guys can please help me, I know for sure that it is either a peacock or a hap. I know it's a male and it hasn't fully colored up yet since it's still only around 2.5"-3"
Thanks so much!


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

After dying it's really hard to identify since they lose alot of color and their shape can change. I've rarely been able to do this with my peacocks/haps that died unless I was able to take note of the sick fish in the tank before they died. Would you happen to have any pics prior to his death?


----------



## markseders (Jul 14, 2019)

Good to know! Thanks for that. I unfortunately don't have pics. I have about 25 of them in there so it's really hard to tell exactly which species it is since they are all under 3.5", they are still coloring up. Oh well, I guess I'll just leave it is at is, I was handed the tank due to a family member moving out of the country and he had just started an all male tank, so has quite a bit of variety of haps and peacocks in there.


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

I would form the list of tank occupants now, and take (clear, close-up) pictures of the ones you don't know and post them here so people can help identify them for you.


----------

